# 40 Elgin 40 twin bar 4 Star Deluxe



## Kickstand3 (Sep 29, 2018)

This bicycle some how got posted on Nostaglic in 2012 by elginhuffmanhappiness . It must have been sold on EBay at some point in its life . I bought this bicycle from a Event Center down in Texas it was on display Iv had it in my office for over a year on display . It’s time to get this back on the road. It appears to be all original except the white has been touched up . That’s not going to be a problem Iv started taking it off with a old drivers license 



Here she sits in my office waiting for me to get her back on the road 
















Missing the light it had on back fender I’m going to need a little help from other members with that 
PLEASE 



The last pic is where I’m scrapping the lay over off , as I blow it apart and start that process I believe it will come out beautifully. I may be wrong but I believe it’s the same bicycle. Your thoughts would be most appreciated 
Thanks again and Enjoy the Ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 1, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 877047View attachment 877048
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Just like hair removal !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 11, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> This bicycle some how got posted on Nostaglic in 2012 by elginhuffmanhappiness . It must have been sold on EBay at some point in its life . I bought this bicycle from a Event Center down in Texas it was on display Iv had it in my office for over a year on display . It’s time to get this back on the road. It appears to be all original except the white has been touched up . That’s not going to be a problem Iv started taking it off with a old drivers license View attachment 875694
> Here she sits in my office waiting for me to get her back on the road View attachment 875695View attachment 875696View attachment 875697View attachment 875698View attachment 875699View attachment 875700View attachment 875701View attachment 875702
> Missing the light it had on back fender I’m going to need a little help from other members with that
> PLEASE
> ...




Does anyone have a bike like mine, looking for pics or set up on where the rear fender bolts down. 

 
Here’s mine 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally back on track!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SWPA (Feb 27, 2019)

I really like this bike, keep up the good work!


----------



## locomotion (Feb 28, 2019)

very good project, looking forward to seeing the final results
never seen an Elgin Twin 40 with this headlamp
but again I am far from an Elgin connoisseur


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 28, 2019)

locomotion said:


> very good project, looking forward to seeing the final results
> never seen an Elgin Twin 40 with this headlamp
> but again I am far from an Elgin connoisseur




It’s a 4 star deluxe 
40 model 
My bag I tagged 40 twice 
On the title can that be fixed [emoji854]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scribble (Mar 8, 2019)

Love the Twin's, they ride great !


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2019)

Great ride and a great project !


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 8, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Does anyone have a bike like mine, looking for pics or set up on where the rear fender bolts down. View attachment 882120
> Here’s mine
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Here’s mine.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks , do you have pic of kick stand . Unfortunately this bike was thrown on top of a bunch of furniture and that’s where a little damage happened. It happened before the high water came after the hurricane hit the Houston area . I bought it from a Event center they probably bought it from EBay around 2012 
Your help is much appreciated I’m trying to bring this bike back to its glory 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a very similiar bike. I just got what i believe to be an original twin stand. Also pic of fender mount. Cool bike!


----------

